# HRS vs. PCM



## MCSEDanny (Oct 18, 2004)

I have the futaba 3PK and have the PCM receiver in my Serpent 710 and the HRS in my 12L4. It looks like I need to sell most of my 12th scale stuff to catch up on bills and want to know which receiver is better for my Serpent 710? The PCM if i'm correct has the fail safe but the HRS is faster.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can setup a Fail Safe setting with the 3PK using the HRS and it does work. I know this because for some reason I had mine set to give me full throttle (instead of no throttle) in case of a failure. When the battery in my truck run low it would go to full throttle... couldn't figure out why until I double checked my settings... luckly, at that point the battery was low enough the truck couldn't go very fast.

With the Serpent (or any nitro vehicle) you should always use a throttle return spring to back up any electrical failsafe.


----------



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

go pcm ,. i have heard people still getting some interferece with hrs


----------



## waw (Aug 8, 2002)

*From HRS to PCM*

If you switch from HRS to PCM what do you have to do besides changing the setting in the radio? Will just getting a new RX (R113iP) do the trick? Or, do you need different crystals also for PCM? 

The HRS requirement for a digital servo (an S9550 in my case) caused me to use a receiver pack to get the 6 volts (4 cell oval car). Can I dump the receiver pack with PCM? 

Will a PCM RX work with digital and non-digital servos?

Thanks, waw...


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

From what I can tell, in HRS mode the 3PK does have interference failsafe but not voltage failsafe. In PCM mode it has both.


----------

